# I took a hot bath. Now I'm freaking out.



## EMS (Dec 9, 2006)

Why did I do it? I don't know. I guess I wasn't thinking. I was in there for about half an hour, and it was really hot. Did cover my belly. Maybe just half of it. Definitely enough to raise my body temp, though.
Can anyone offer me reassurance? Are there any cultures where women take hot baths and their babies turn out ok? Please tell me I didn't brain damage my baby. I feel terrible.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm offering reassurance. Lots of it.

I've really never been sure why they tell pregnant ladies not to take hot baths. It's not something my OB brought up, and I took hot baths myself. They felt good, eased a lot of aches, and made winter easier to get through. My baby is dancing to "Buffy: The Musical" right now, and waving spoons around with great enthusiasm.

I truly don't see that a half hour (or more) in hot water is going to cause your baby any harm. Bring a bottle of water to drink so that you don't get dehydrated, and call for help if you get lightheaded. Enjoy the soak.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

I took steamy hot baths my entire pg, baby turned out just fine. He is 11 days today. They just don't want your Body Temp to raise...but your body will tell you when you are too hot...believe me it will lol! I agree with bringing a bottle of water in with you, and letting someone know when you are lightheaded so they can be there when you get out. I used to put my feet out of the water when I started to get a little too hot...it helps.

Enjoy your soaks!!!


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't worry.

I take hot baths all the time. I did with my first pregnancy as well. I was told that it is safe by my first OB.

What is unsafe is sitting in very, very hot Jacuzzi's that immerse your entire body (up to your neck) and cause you to be faint and increase your body temp up significantly.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I think you are fine most people get out when they are getting too hot.
I went in the jacuzzi while pregnant quite a few times! We couldn't pay our gas bill so no hot water, we went in the jacuzzi instead.







:


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I can't find my source right now...







: I shouldn't be on mdc right now. Your temp has to be raised over 106 for over an hour for it to cause any damage to developing babe.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

In what to expect when your expecting it tells you a certain temp. your not supposed to go over, but that most women will feel uncomfortable and get out before that point.

I've felt guilty but taken many hot baths this winter because it is soooo cold all the time. Not insanely hot baths but still, I have taken a lot. I told my sister last night about it and she said she did the same thing and she has a beautiful 5 year old.

So please dont worry, and if you're really worried you should talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

Lord, I wouldn'ta made it through my pregnancy without long, hot baths! And I've got a beautiful, healthy, incredible nineteen month old! Relax, mamma, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## EMS (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! I feel much better.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

yep, I took hot baths during my last two pregnancies too. If you get so hot you can't stand it or feel faint, get out. b/c baby will feel that too. if you're comfy, they probably are too. I never even knew there was some silly rule about it til this time around. needless to say I don't pay it any mind


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

when I was pregnant I too brought down the temp of my baths..(and I'm a hot bath lover)... it almost killed me...9 months of those baths, whatever the heck they were... anyway, a year or so later my friend and I were talking about baths and I brought up the lukewarm preg baths and she looked at me like I was nuts. I said, "didn't you do that?" and she said, "Are you kidding. I was in the hot tub all during my son's and daughter pregnancies." They are perfectly fine.

so I say that to give you reassurance.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

My hot tub is still set to 102 and I go in frequently. I went in through all of DD2's pg and she is alive and screaming no at me as I type this.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I took hot baths all the time with DD, she's a happy healthy 2 y/o-no problems.

If it says NOT to do it in WTEWYE-then it's probably a bunch of BS-that's like the worst pregnancy book out there IMO.


----------



## Haselnuss (Sep 20, 2008)

My MWs have always said that if it's too hot, you'll feel uncomfortable, too.
I took comfortably hot baths almost every day through all 4 pregnancies, and all my babies were fine (and - for the older ones - reading above grade level, the 2nd in advanced math classes too. No brain damage.)


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

It's kind of like sleeping on your back! You're advised not to do it, but your body is smart enough to keep you from doing it for longer than is healthy. Your body is smart enough to tell you when to get out of the hot water. Because you're pregnant, you're more likely faint - which is more of a worry that harming the baby.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

I always take hot baths, like scalding hot. It is the only thing that makes me feel good when pregnant. PPs are right your body will tell you when enough is enough.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I took extremely hot baths during all three of my pregnancies and everything turned out fine. (I would be bright red and steaming when I got out of the tub)


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I am sure one hot bath wouldn't do a thing! If you were absolutely scalding for hours a day, that would be one thing, but a little soak is no biggie, I am sure.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I took hot baths every single night with my last pregnancy. My back hurt like crazy! Baby is fine, no worries. Is this your first by chance?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I LOVE hot baths (though I take more hot showers since our new house's tub is so small). And by hot, I mean HOT (almost no cold and a temp of about 110). I LOVE it, and it never bothered me or my baby. I also like to take a large iced drink when I plan to make it a long one.

I think our bodies warn us when we are getting too close to the line.


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

Another hot bath person. DH use to say last pregnancy that I was going to cook our baby because he doesn't like anything above luke warm water & was always amazed by me. Even my weird OB's office last pregnancy told me it'd have to be hot enough to make me miserable to do anything, & if I was miserable I wouldn't be in long enough to do any harm.

So don't freak out, you're fine. I still enjoy my hot baths this time around, too.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

I am really loving this thread. I'd been taking lukewarm showers up to this point. When I was in the first trimester I liked it as my body temperature always seemed to run hotter on the Progesterone, but since then I'm back to my old chilly self and had missed becoming "lobster girl" every AM.









I don't run it as hot as I did before pregnancy, but DH can't stand it (and then I get a concerned lecture about hurting the baby). Eh? I'm in there 5 minutes tops. I only got red once, and that was uncomfortable so I didn't do it again.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I took hot baths. I just kept them short. I just need the hot-water feeling. I never had any issues.


----------

